# LG kp 500 (cookie)themes,games,ringtones ect...



## ryanuk

just got myself a new LG KP 500 and want some good themes,tones,games ect...

anyone know any good sites were you can get them free.

thanks.


----------



## Gruffs

Yep

http://www.mylgcookie.com

Great Phone. Had mine a little over a month now and the biggest problem is that it goes from 2 bars of battery to flat in no time. So, keep it charged. :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

Gruffs said:


> Yep
> 
> http://www.mylgcookie.com
> 
> Great Phone. Had mine a little over a month now and the biggest problem is that it goes from 2 bars of battery to flat in no time. So, keep it charged. :thumb:


thanks mate! will have a look,how long it the battery lasting you?


----------



## Gruffs

Between 2 and 3 days depending on use. TBH, this is the most reliable and trouble free phone i've had since this


----------



## ryanuk

cool,the reason i sold my iphone 3g was due to it lasting a day max,that what i found anyways...

whats the best app you have found for the cookie?


----------



## Gruffs

Tbh,

I've not really downloaded any. Google maps is available though.


----------



## rubu

Here is the site where you can find lots of stuff related to games, themes, ringtones for your LG kp500

*ignore me im banned LOL*

I think your problem will get solved with this website


----------

